# medium or heavy for steelhead rod?



## ohihunter2014

going to make a purchase tonight and need some advice. I will be fishing the vermillion river and rocky for steelhead starting this weekend and want to start doing this pretty regularly after deer season until they move into the lake. I was reading some stufff and it said dont use light gear and fight the fish when its warmer out like now because they probably wont make it after release if i use a light rod and fight them for a long period. so.... with that what action would you go with? Im thinking i would like the 8ft6 rod better but not really sure.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...d=0&itemGUID=b3c4efcbac108457387d02261c64966a


----------



## ker4799

I use a centerpin but I also have a spinning setup for my wife or dad when they join me. I use lighter action on everything and longer rod length. My pin is 13.5' and spinning is 10.5'. That along with a good drag are essential. The rod length helps absorb some of pressure when they take off on their long runs. It's also very helpful in managing your line in the current as you drift.


----------



## flyphisherman

If you plan to float fish I would recommend at least a 10ft. rod (lighter action)......a "noodle rod". The extra length allows easier line management.....the whippy light action helps to cushion lighter leaders and puts more fish on the bank. 

Don't worry, you'll be able to land these fish plenty fast enough with 6 or 8 lb test leaders. Some people just don't know how to play a fish.......I've seen it play out in PA more so. One dude hooks up in a crowded locale and just fights the fish to death for 30 minutes, while everyone just looks dumbfounded. ugh! don't be that guy


----------



## ohihunter2014

flyphisherman said:


> If you plan to float fish I would recommend at least a 10ft. rod (lighter action)......a "noodle rod". The extra length allows easier line management.....the whippy light action helps to cushion lighter leaders and puts more fish on the bank.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll be able to land these fish plenty fast enough with 6 or 8 lb test leaders. Some people just don't know how to play a fish.......I've seen it play out in PA more so. One dude hooks up in a crowded locale and just fights the fish to death for 30 minutes, while everyone just looks dumbfounded. ugh! don't be that guy


not 100% sure what you mean float fish but I will be using a bobber and spawn sack or jog heads. probably a 35 series pflueger president reel. i will also be standing on the banks. cant wade or anything.


----------



## hurricanshawn86

that's float fishing go light weight n noodle rod you won't be disappointed there is alot of 10 foot combos out there for 80 bucks n up


----------



## devildave

Not going to find any combo's in a store... Barely a selection of rods....This time of the year..cant find floats,hooks, marabou, netting.Best bet is to order off line....


----------



## ohihunter2014

devildave said:


> Not going to find any combo's in a store... Barely a selection of rods....This time of the year..cant find floats,hooks, marabou, netting.Best bet is to order off line....


The rod I linked I can get in store. just wanted to make sure I get the correct one.


----------



## laynhardwood

I would say go with a noodle action rod or light action rod.


----------



## 1MoreKast

After reading your other posts...I think you're going for a multi-species rod....so unless you're going to make a life long commitment to steelhead (which all it takes is one lol) then stick with a medium 7'...you're right in saying it's not good to play the fish for a long time but let's worry about catching one first. But these guys are right in saying if you're going for noodle rods stick with 10'6" and higher.


----------



## ohihunter2014

1MoreKast said:


> After reading your other posts...I think you're going for a multi-species rod....so unless you're going to make a life long commitment to steelhead (which all it takes is one lol) then stick with a medium 7'...you're right in saying it's not good to play the fish for a long time but let's worry about catching one first. But these guys are right in saying if you're going for noodle rods stick with 10'6" and higher.


I was interested in a multi species but i can get that steelhead specific rod for under $50 cause its on sale. I went to fin feather fur last weekend and asked the guy about a rod and he said don't use anything but an ugly stick or a steelhead rod that they will break a normal medium 7ft rod. I figured $48 for a steelhead specific lifetime warranty rod like the one i linked would be the best bet. I guess not.


----------



## laynhardwood

That rod you linked will be just fine. I would get the 9 or 10ft medium action out of the choices.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lol the Guy at fin feather and fur doesn't know what he's talking about but I'd def get a 9ft or a 10ft6inch though to start with drift fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood

The guy at the Fin is clueless


----------



## 1MoreKast

ohihunter2014 said:


> I was interested in a multi species but i can get that steelhead specific rod for under $50 cause its on sale. I went to fin feather fur last weekend and asked the guy about a rod and he said don't use anything but an ugly stick or a steelhead rod that they will break a normal medium 7ft rod. I figured $48 for a steelhead specific lifetime warranty rod like the one i linked would be the best bet. I guess not.


Right on then. Get yourself a noodle rod and hit the water!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

they catch steelhead on kids Barbie doll rods... even have an upcoming tournament for just that...you dont need anything special,, just need to know the equipment you are using and its limits...that's true of any type of fishing


----------



## ohihunter2014

TRIPLE-J said:


> they catch steelhead on kids Barbie doll rods... even have an upcoming tournament for just that...you dont need anything special,, just need to know the equipment you are using and its limits...that's true of any type of fishing





steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Lol the Guy at fin feather and fur doesn't know what he's talking about but I'd def get a 9ft or a 10ft6inch though to start with drift fishing.





laynhardwood said:


> The guy at the Fin is clueless





1MoreKast said:


> Right on then. Get yourself a noodle rod and hit the water!


I was looking around and asked where the longer rods were and told him i wanted something just for steelhead and he directed me away from the 7ft to a 9-10ft ugly stick. said when they take off on me it might be too much on the normal rod and break it. I'm just trying to do this right and save myself headaches so i ask for more info on here. Going tonight to grab a cabelas tourney trail, plfueger president combo for bass and possibly one of these "noodle" rods. heck i might even just grab a whoopin stick for $23 just to make sure i like steelhead fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood

I have caught hundreds of steelhead on a 7ft medium action or a med/light 7ft rod with 8lb mono and never broke a rod. They won't even break your line lol it's not like your hooking into a jet ski going 65. A Properly set drag will do wonders for you. I caught my personal best 38" 18lb beast on a 7ft rod and 8lb mono


----------



## ohihunter2014

okay so last question. everyone said get the longer rod for bobber fishing but i see alot saying get medium action to feel the bites, etc. would a 9ft medium action be sufficient? fishing vermillion and rocky.
going to order one of the ones linked tonight.
thank you.


----------



## laynhardwood

Would be just fine


----------



## ohihunter2014

hey guys don't mean to beat a dead horse with this one. I found some info online saying for bobber fishing go long rod. I was going to order a 9ft medium cabelas trail rod but cant bring myself to do so cause i don't have a lot of info. should i pop on it or go bigger?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

9ft is fine...I have 1 or 2 myself....but I normally use a 10 1/2 foot with a lighter action... the shorter rods I like to use for trolling


----------



## TRIPLE-J

if you break a fishing rod fighting a fish...during any kind of fishing either the rod was defective... or you had your gear set up way wrong... namely drag cranked down and not working and had 100 pound test line on it...I catch 25-35 pound salmon up in new York on nothing but a medium action spinning real with a 9 foot or so medium action rod with 10 pound test line ...and ive never broke a rod doing it..and rarely break my line even..its all in how you have it set up....drag is everything... if its not set right you are gonna loose your fish or break the line..
when I first started I had steelhead straighten out my hooks on my spoons... why???? cause my drag was wayyyyyyyyyy to tight...the longer rods are more forgiving if your set up is wrong, the rod takes up more of the fight so you can get to your drag and adjust it if needed.
bottom line is use what is comfortable for you and then if you want to go with something longer or shorter you can do that...


----------



## ohihunter2014

TRIPLE-J said:


> if you break a fishing rod fighting a fish...during any kind of fishing either the rod was defective... or you had your gear set up way wrong... namely drag cranked down and not working and had 100 pound test line on it...I catch 25-35 pound salmon up in new York on nothing but a medium action spinning real with a 9 foot or so medium action rod with 10 pound test line ...and ive never broke a rod doing it..and rarely break my line even..its all in how you have it set up....drag is everything... if its not set right you are gonna loose your fish or break the line..
> when I first started I had steelhead straighten out my hooks on my spoons... why???? cause my drag was wayyyyyyyyyy to tight...the longer rods are more forgiving if your set up is wrong, the rod takes up more of the fight so you can get to your drag and adjust it if needed.
> bottom line is use what is comfortable for you and then if you want to go with something longer or shorter you can do that...


thanks for the info. the 9ft is on sale now for $46 so i was leaning towards it but gut says go longer.


----------



## SelfTaught

Dude, just buy cheap rod whether 9' or 10'6" and go fish! Only way to figure out what you like is to try one and see how you like it! When you're on the river, ask others who are fishing with longer rods or shorter rods and ask them what they like/dislike, and maybe for a few pointers. The Vermilion is one of the best rivers to ask people for help, most if not all are willing to help and very nice.


----------



## 1MoreKast

I think you need to get out there and see for yourself. Personally I started with a 10'6" and it worked great. Still does. Everyone's opinion is going to be based on personal experiences. I think that's what you need. Experience. We can only give you so many puzzle pieces my friend.


----------



## ohihunter2014

Just making sure what I get is right as money is very tight so can't buy multiple rods or very expensive rods. I'll order the 9ft and if it doesn't work try and sell it next year. Sorry guys if I'm being a pain


----------



## sherman51

hey that's what were here for. I still think the ugly stick gx2 in 9' med action would make a great sh rod. there light and strong and flexible enough for sh fishing. I've caught a ton of sh and salmon and haven't had a rod fail. if your using light line and have the drag set right you'll never break a rod just from fishing. I used the 9' ugly stick down in fl with 30# braid and caught some hard fighting black drum and the rod held up very well.

if you lived closer you could come over and borrow my rod. you should go to a bass pro, cabelas, gander mountain, dicks or other store that carries the gx2 and check them out.
sherman


----------



## ohihunter2014

sherman51 said:


> hey that's what were here for. I still think the ugly stick gx2 in 9' med action would make a great sh rod. there light and strong and flexible enough for sh fishing. I've caught a ton of sh and salmon and haven't had a rod fail. if your using light line and have the drag set right you'll never break a rod just from fishing. I used the 9' ugly stick down in fl with 30# braid and caught some hard fighting black drum and the rod held up very well.
> 
> if you lived closer you could come over and borrow my rod. you should go to a bass pro, cabelas, gander mountain, dicks or other store that carries the gx2 and check them out.
> sherman


Actually looked for one and can't seem to find one unless it's a heavy surf type rod. I'll check cabelas Avon again. probably just gonna order their tourney trail steelhead rod.


----------



## sherman51

ohihunter2014 said:


> Actually looked for one and can't seem to find one unless it's a heavy surf type rod. I'll check cabelas Avon again. probably just gonna order their tourney trail steelhead rod.


I bought mine at bass pro in port st lucy florida. don't suppose you'd want to travel that far, LOL. the tourney trail steelhead should make you a good rod.
Sherman

the gx2 is not a heavy surf rod. its just a light spinning rod. its rated for 8 to 20 lb line. but you could go with as light a 6 lb. and I used 30 lb braid on mine and caught some drag screamers with it.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

don't be afraid to go with a stores house brand rod either... I have a couple of mc sports house rods in 9 to 101/2 feet and I love them... and they are usually a lot cheaper


----------



## ohihunter2014

sherman51 said:


> I bought mine at bass pro in port st lucy florida. don't suppose you'd want to travel that far, LOL. the tourney trail steelhead should make you a good rod.
> Sherman
> 
> the gx2 is not a heavy surf rod. its just a light spinning rod. its rated for 8 to 20 lb line. but you could go with as light a 6 lb. and I used 30 lb braid on mine and caught some drag screamers with it.


thanks ill go check it out tonight or tomorrow. the ones i seen looked like broom sticks by the grip they were so big. ill see what they have. thanks again.


----------



## SelfTaught

TRIPLE-J said:


> don't be afraid to go with a stores house brand rod either... I have a couple of mc sports house rods in 9 to 101/2 feet and I love them... and they are usually a lot cheaper



Great call. Steelhead sniper has caught 1000's of steelhead on a basic gander mountain 10'6" noodle rod. You're just beginning on your young quest to steelhead addiction. You'll have of plenty of time to upgrade in the future. Good luck and please post once you get that first fish!


----------



## sherman51

yeah don't forget to post your fishing exploits. and with pictures if possible.
sherman


----------



## ohihunter2014

TRIPLE-J said:


> don't be afraid to go with a stores house brand rod either... I have a couple of mc sports house rods in 9 to 101/2 feet and I love them... and they are usually a lot cheaper


well i just tried finding mc sports and looks like they are closing all the stores or have already. I was going to ride up there and check out the poles.


----------



## ohihunter2014

Thanks guys. I keep trying to get out on the weekends but someone always calls off and i get stuck working 6 days a week. I will definitely post the pics.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ohihunter i was just there today and they still had some nice rods for steelheading most expensive was 49.00 regular price and they are all on sale cause the store is closing
not sure think they are 15% off but im not sure about that...so take 15% off that


----------



## ohihunter2014

TRIPLE-J said:


> ohihunter i was just there today and they still had some nice rods for steelheading most expensive was 49.00 regular price and they are all on sale cause the store is closing


I ordered the cabelas rod about 2pm  closest mc sports like 45min away in media.


----------



## mike oehme

I use a medium action rod, 10lb. braid, and I float fish and throw spinners and spoons and havent lost a one. but this set up is what works for me, You'll have to try different set up until you find what works best for you. I do a lot of fishing in the rockey, so it took a while for me to get what works for me. Spinning real and a 7 foot medium action rod is what works for me when I go steel head fishing in the rockey.


----------



## ohihunter2014

what do you guys know about riversider rod from dicks? I found a noodle rod combo and a couple medium combos 8ft 6 and 9ft rods for a decent price. cabelas is going to take until almost end of the first week of april to get me my rod so I thought about canceling it and going with the dicks rods.


----------



## ohihunter2014

oh and hey Sherman I found a 9ft ugly stick gx2 today. a little heavy to me but nice rod.


----------



## SelfTaught

Riversider rods aren't bad for the money. I have had a centerpin 11' rod and a 8wt 9' fly rod. Both have performed well and have had no issues with them


----------



## ohihunter2014

SelfTaught said:


> Riversider rods aren't bad for the money. I have had a centerpin 11' rod and a 8wt 9' fly rod. Both have performed well and have had no issues with them


thanks. it said im7 blanks and they looked like great rods. I haven't been able to fish cause cabelas is taking forever with the rod.


----------



## snag

By the time you get your rod the steel will be back in Erie. Better get a move on.


----------



## ohihunter2014

snag said:


> By the time you get your rod the steel will be back in Erie. Better get a move on.


I ordered it last week and now they are saying first Friday of april it will arrive. seriously thinking of canceling the order and getting the riversider rod.


----------



## SelfTaught

Yep, cancel the order


----------



## missionfishin

I mentioned the Riversider rod to you in another thread you started about a month ago.


----------



## ohihunter2014

missionfishin said:


> I mentioned the Riversider rod to you in another thread you started about a month ago.


I couldn't find them locally and no real reviews on them so went with cabelas. went to another dicks store and found several of them. Going to call cabelas in the morning and find out how long and if it takes more than this week I'll get a riversider.


----------



## ohihunter2014

missionfishin said:


> I mentioned the Riversider rod to you in another thread you started about a month ago.


well I took your advice from a month ago and yesterday and went to dicks and got a riverside medium rod with a decent reel. seems like a decent rod for $40 and if its not my thing I'm not out a lot of money. rod seems to have a nice tip to it and not too stiff. they had some noodle rods too with nice 7 bearing reels but they are only rated for 8lbs line and being new to this and not know how these fish handle I didn't want to go light and end up breaking something or hurt/kill a fish by fighting it too long.


----------



## missionfishin

I really hope you like it. Like you said for the money it's a good rod to get you going. I have the 10'6" light action and have no complaints. I hope you catch a bunch of fish on it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ohihunter2014

missionfishin said:


> I really hope you like it. Like you said for the money it's a good rod to get you going. I have the 10'6" light action and have no complaints. I hope you catch a bunch of fish on it. Best of luck to you.


thanks. I know some might be especially glad cause I'm probably driving them crazy. your 10ft 6 is that the "noodle" rod? I almost got one like that but as I said until I know what the heck I'm doing id rather just catch em, get em in and let em go. maybe next year ill have some fun with a noodle rod.


----------



## missionfishin

I don't know what the true definition of a noodle rod would be (ultra light would be my guess). The light action isn't like a buggy whip or anything but it sets the hook good and does a good job of protecting my light flouro leader. I'm sure the one you got will be fine.


----------



## ohihunter2014

Okay gents need some advice. cabelas told me I couldn't cancel the order it was on the way and actually arrived last night so I had to pick it up today and print my receipt for a return. I got an 8ft6 riversider with diawe reel 8-20lbs line medium rod for $39. the cabelas tourney trail rod was originally about $70 on sale for $52 with tax and its a medium 6-12lbs line rod. feels a little lighter but no reel on it and the rod seems more noodley than the riversider.

which one would you return?


----------



## laynhardwood

missionfishin said:


> I don't know what the true definition of a noodle rod would be (ultra light would be my guess). The light action isn't like a buggy whip or anything but it sets the hook good and does a good job of protecting my light flouro leader. I'm sure the one you got will be fine.


If the rod is noodle, it will be labeled as such. Every noodle rod I own has noodle written on the blank .


----------



## laynhardwood

ohihunter2014 said:


> Okay gents need some advice. cabelas told me I couldn't cancel the order it was on the way and actually arrived last night so I had to pick it up today and print my receipt for a return. I got an 8ft6 riversider with diawe reel 8-20lbs line medium rod for $39. the cabelas tourney trail rod was originally about $70 on sale for $52 with tax and its a medium 6-12lbs line rod. feels a little lighter but no reel on it and the rod seems more noodley than the riversider.
> 
> which one would you return?


If it was my decision, I would keep them both.


----------



## ohihunter2014

laynhardwood said:


> If the rod is noodle, it will be labeled as such. Every noodle rod I own has noodle written on the blank .


its not a noddle rod but has a lot more play than the riversider.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

you buy a fishing rod by what ""YOU "" like not what everyone else ""THINKS"" is best for you...ive seen two rods same manufacturer same model number feel totally different... doesn't happen a lot but it does happen...everyone has a different way of fishing so one guys fishing rod that he LOVES might suck as far as you are concerned...
Keep whichever rod YOU think is more comfortable... take them both down to the water put your reel on them one at a time and try them both and keep which one YOU like best...
its that simple


----------



## ohihunter2014

TRIPLE-J said:


> you buy a fishing rod by what ""YOU "" like not what everyone else ""THINKS"" is best for you...ive seen two rods same manufacturer same model number feel totally different... doesn't happen a lot but it does happen...everyone has a different way of fishing so one guys fishing rod that he LOVES might suck as far as you are concerned...
> Keep whichever rod YOU think is more comfortable... take them both down to the water put your reel on them one at a time and try them both and keep which one YOU like best...
> its that simple


the Cabelas rod feels better to me cause its lighter with my president 35 reel on it and has some nice features i noticed like the lined eyes and a nice grip instead of threads. The riversider rod with diawa 40 reel feels very heavy and fat. one has a higher line strength than the other so wanted to make sure I'm keeping the right thing for what i want to do.


----------



## devildave

The lighter rod Phil.....


----------



## A-5

Take them both back and get the whuppin stick 10'. On sale for $20. Lifetime warranty from cabelas also.


----------

